# Anavar (Oxandrolone) and libido



## sweet busto

I did a 3 months cycle of avavor and had great result, but my libido and sex drive is almost dead. It can get up but its really hard, and its not as hard as it was normally. No more boner in the morning like I use to have every morning ( I had a very high libido before my cycle). I did a clomid + APL ( injection to re-start test production) just in case, but no results. Im' 24 yrs old...

What should I do or take? Is it a question of time?


----------



## sweet busto

should I take...?

Proviron
HCG human chorionic ganadotropin
Novaldex +clomid


----------



## -Guido-

First, Anavar only and great results? You no nothing about proper steroid usage or results. Oral steroids should never be used alone, always stack it with Testosterone to save your libido. Anavar is only worth it if you are 6% body fat preparing for a show or you are a woman. Secondly, 13 weeks? Are you a fool? Anavar is a 17a steroid and will inflame you liver with extended use. Oral steroids should only be used for a minimum 4 weeks for most, some 6, and Anavar being an exception at 8 weeks if you are only using low dose.

Now on to your HCG use... HCG is supposed to be used on cycle to prevent shrinkage of the testes.  When you get down to bras tacks, HCG isn't needed unless you have a fear of your testicles being small. Understand that without HCG, and just a standard Clomid and Nolva PCT regime will be enough to restore them to regular size and function. Furthermore HCG during PCT will only cause additional shutdown of your natural Testosterone. I'm certain you are close to complete shutdown given your sex drive.

You should run 20mg of Tamoxifen every day and 50mg of Clomiphene every day for the next 6 weeks to restore you natural testosterone production and save yourself from any estrogen side effects such as gyno and fat gain. From there, eat right and lift right. Also be prepared to lose what little gains you made on your Anavar only cycle because of the error you made and also because that's what happens when you do oral only cycles. You are going to also end up being weaker and less defined than you were before you started your cycle.

If you value your libido, a chest without male breast tissue, and the chance to gain you ideal physique after you PCT don't touch any steroids for 30 weeks. Even after you PCT is done you are going to need a lot of time to restore you hormone balance. During those 30 weeks get your lifting routine and diet down to a science and come here for advice. We will gladly teach you how to run a proper cycle and what compounds to use.


----------



## sweet busto

wow thx for your advices, Yes, I only took anavar only at a very low dosage for 12 week, ...also my balls are normal (size)...
So If I understand well my problem, my level of estrogen is too high, and the nolva+ clomid everyday for 6 weeks will do it, to get my libido back eventually!?


----------



## Genetic Freak

HCG is suppressive of natural testosterone, because it takes the place of LH. LH is not the first step in the chain, instead its manufactured in the pituitary under the response of gonadotropin releasing hormone (GnRH) secreted from the hypothalamus. Since a LH mimicking agent is supplied exogenously the negative feedback signal to the hypothalamus will tell it to stop making GnRH, so no natural LH is produced. Thats why we use potent estrogen receptor antagonist like clomid or nolvadex in PCT. When Androgen levels drop these antagonists lower estrogenic response creating a steroid defecit that signals the hypothalamus to start making GnRH. If HCG is used it should be discontinued 2 weeks before Nolva or Clomid or it will suppress natural test..


----------



## -Guido-

sweet busto said:


> wow thx for your advices, Yes, I only took anavar only at a very low dosage for 12 week, ...also my balls are normal (size)...
> So If I understand well my problem, my level of estrogen is too high, and the nolva+ clomid everyday for 6 weeks will do it, to get my libido back eventually!?



12 weeks is a long time. Also just because your balls are normal size does not meant they aren't shut down. They can be normal size and not producing any testosterone.

If you listen to what I said in my previous post you will get back your libido.


----------



## shane098

*Anavar and proviron /// or Winny and clomid?*



-Guido- said:


> First, Anavar only and great results? You no nothing about proper steroid usage or results. Oral steroids should never be used alone, always stack it with Testosterone to save your libido. Anavar is only worth it if you are 6% body fat preparing for a show or you are a woman. Secondly, 13 weeks? Are you a fool? Anavar is a 17a steroid and will inflame you liver with extended use. Oral steroids should only be used for a minimum 4 weeks for most, some 6, and Anavar being an exception at 8 weeks if you are only using low dose.
> 
> Now on to your HCG use... HCG is supposed to be used on cycle to prevent shrinkage of the testes.  When you get down to bras tacks, HCG isn't needed unless you have a fear of your testicles being small. Understand that without HCG, and just a standard Clomid and Nolva PCT regime will be enough to restore them to regular size and function. Furthermore HCG during PCT will only cause additional shutdown of your natural Testosterone. I'm certain you are close to complete shutdown given your sex drive.
> 
> You should run 20mg of Tamoxifen every day and 50mg of Clomiphene every day for the next 6 weeks to restore you natural testosterone production and save yourself from any estrogen side effects such as gyno and fat gain. From there, eat right and lift right. Also be prepared to lose what little gains you made on your Anavar only cycle because of the error you made and also because that's what happens when you do oral only cycles. You are going to also end up being weaker and less defined than you were before you started your cycle.
> 
> If you value your libido, a chest without male breast tissue, and the chance to gain you ideal physique after you PCT don't touch any steroids for 30 weeks. Even after you PCT is done you are going to need a lot of time to restore you hormone balance. During those 30 weeks get your lifting routine and diet down to a science and come here for advice. We will gladly teach you how to run a proper cycle and what compounds to use.



Hi,

I have just gone through your previous threat. I wonder if you could help me.

I am going to gym for an year now. In shape but not built.. Skinny defined. 

I would like to try these steroids to gain some muscle.  I have not tried anything yet other than some protein powder.

Winny and Clomid as PCT good for me ? 

or can I go for Anavar and proviron?  is proviron is PCT? 

Please advice - I am 25, 70 weight. skinny but defined.

thank you
Shane


----------



## -Guido-

shane098 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just gone through your previous threat. I wonder if you could help me.
> 
> I am going to gym for an year now. In shape but not built.. Skinny defined.
> 
> I would like to try these steroids to gain some muscle.  I have not tried anything yet other than some protein powder.
> 
> Winny and Clomid as PCT good for me ?
> 
> or can I go for Anavar and proviron?  is proviron is PCT?
> 
> Please advice - I am 25, 70 weight. skinny but defined.
> 
> thank you
> Shane



http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/599950-Your-first-Cycle


----------



## DavidWhy

-Guido- said:


> First, Anavar only and great results? You no nothing about proper steroid usage or results. Oral steroids should never be used alone, always stack it with Testosterone to save your libido..



I disagree there. I wrote this in another thread. In my opinion all oral only cycles are crap and pointless except for Anavar. I find that to be the only oral steroid that can be used as a stand alone and produce good gains that can be kept. It's not like dbol where you balloon up. You have to really work with Anavar and the gains aren't massive but they are solid with no water and can be kept after the cycle. It is good for people who do sport cause they are discreet by being slow and not as dramatic as some steroids. They can bulk up a good bit and keep it without packing on like 20Ibs and having trouble running and looking blatantly like they are on gear. It's expensive though but I think it's worth it, and the only oral only cycle that is worth a piss.


----------



## crazycatman

Anavar sux for libido because unlike the broscience that is spread on many boards it does eventually suppress natural testosterone production (at least in doses usefull for anything bb/pl/ol related). While suppressing natural test it also doesn't really promote libido by it self. Do some pct, and eventually you'll be back to normal. And next time, don't do anavar only.

And just to be safe get a blood test for liver enzymes and cholesterol/lipids. Long term oral use isn't good for either.


----------



## Angelz87

Im going to hijack this 2 year old thread since its already here why not, im planning on starting anavar tommorow, yes just anavar , test is to harsh for my hair, please dont stereotype i know what im getting involved with, how long after my cycle can i expect to be shut down for, i wana be ready for summer, ive done deca, eq, test, and a handfull of dbol in the past year, im of everything for 3 months now and 2 weeks ago my test where around 59, but they are getting higher 60-120 are the notmal range i was told, mind you im also 3 months of soboxone, 26 years old.


----------



## Bone14

Just out of curiosity, what doses did you run your anavar on?


----------



## Genetic Freak

Angelz87 said:


> Im going to hijack this 2 year old thread since its already here why not, im planning on starting anavar tommorow, yes just anavar , test is to harsh for my hair, please dont stereotype i know what im getting involved with, *how long after my cycle can i expect to be shut down for,* i wana be ready for summer, ive done deca, eq, test, and a handfull of dbol in the past year, im of everything for 3 months now and 2 weeks ago my test where around 59, but they are getting higher 60-120 are the notmal range i was told, mind you im also 3 months of soboxone, 26 years old.



How long is a piece of string..? 

How much Anavar and for how long..?


----------



## -Guido-

Angelz87 said:


> Im going to hijack this 2 year old thread since its already here why not, im planning on starting anavar tommorow, yes just anavar , test is to harsh for my hair, please dont stereotype i know what im getting involved with, how long after my cycle can i expect to be shut down for, i wana be ready for summer, ive done deca, eq, test, and a handfull of dbol in the past year, im of everything for 3 months now and 2 weeks ago my test where around 59, but they are getting higher 60-120 are the notmal range i was told, mind you im also 3 months of soboxone, 26 years old.



If Testosterone is harsh on your hair you merely switch to a low TRT dose as a base for your cycle and then toss in a compound like NPP and an oral of your liking. I only run 150mg worth of long ester Testosterones (Cyoionate, Etanthate, Decanoate, Undecylenate) a week.

Aside from shutting down your Testosterone production, Anavar is not going to do anything for you and if it does, a week or two off and you will lose what little cosmetic effects it gave to your physique. Don't be a fool.


----------



## HawaiianPride.

Angelz87 said:


> Im going to hijack this 2 year old thread since its already here why not, im planning on starting anavar tommorow, yes just anavar , test is to harsh for my hair, please dont stereotype i know what im getting involved with, how long after my cycle can i expect to be shut down for, i wana be ready for summer, ive done deca, eq, test, and a handfull of dbol in the past year, im of everything for 3 months now and 2 weeks ago my test where around 59, but they are getting higher 60-120 are the notmal range i was told, mind you im also 3 months of soboxone, 26 years old.



I'm going to go out on a limb here and assume based off the quality of this post that you aren't ready to be on Oxandrolone and your prior cycles were probably shit. We need more info here, doses and duration you were considering? Weight and height would be good. However judging by your simple goal of just wanting to get "ready for summer" I highly doubt you really need anabolic assistance. With that said, shed some light on the questions already asked.


----------



## ryguy416

Hello everybody. Newbie here. Just want to post my thoughts on this post. I am not a professional body builder or as knowledgeable as some of the members that have responded to this thread however I would like to give my 2 cents and experience with anavar. I am 32 years old and have been training for over 15 years with weights and steroid use. I have used dozens of different steroids available on the market. The last several years (about 4) I have steered away from steroid use simply because I was tired of the up and down sex drive, testes shrinkage and boner failure. I turned to anavar to help out my work outs without doing a proper cycle and have never looked back. I agree that anavar should be stacked with other steroids; however, if you are looking for minor gains without many side effects and a ripped lean look then I think anavar is a great choice. 

Not everyone, but some may experience after or during their cycle of anavar a low sex drive, testes shrinkage and no more morning boners!  I have experienced this and must say it is the worst experience ever. I have read forums and heard reviews from people that anavar is not anabolic and will not cause gyno or hurt sex drive. This is entirely untrue. I have experienced both and am currently on my 3rd week of anavar and just starting to experience the shrinkage now. What I have learned to conteract and reverse these side effects is to take Nolvadex during and after your anavar cycle. I usually start Nolvadex in the 2nd or 3rd week and continue for several weeks after. 

I find the best way for me with cycling anavar is a lower dose (40 to max 60mg) per day and either take straight for 6-8 weeks with 20mg of Nolvadex and to weed off to 20-40 mg in last week or 2. The safest way I have found to take anavar is 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off for about 8 weeks and mixing Nolvadex every other day 3rd or so week into it. This way I have never had any side effects and have had nice slow gains that I have kept. 

For those who are experiencing no sex drive after their cycle, not to worry, you will be able to get it back once you start taking Nolvadex or clomid. I went about 6 months of no sex drive, morning boners and turning down sex and did not know what was wrong with me until I read some posts about others having the same issue. Once I took a Nolvadex cycle, it totally restored back to normal. Another good option for those with this issue is to mix in a little test to help boost sex drive while taking the Nolvadex.

Hope this helps!


----------



## brobrobro

I'm going to Re Hijack this old thread because i think some of this information all across the internet about anavar only is one sided and is from people that have never done it.... first off anavar is not minstrel or dbol, it can be used alone, and i have got great results from it. Its unfortunate that people hear "var only" and start saying how stupid it is just because other people who have never done it say its stupid.... if your goals are too just put on some ok gains, super strength, vascularity, low sides, and easy to come come back from suppression than var only may be for you...no it isn't going to blow you up like test will but IMO gradual gains are better anyways since you can barely keep half of what you gain on test, even with proper pct.....var is expensive though and one negative is that your labido may go while on cycle and i sometimes have a feeling of being lethargic/lazy/maybe a little depressed... but nothing comes without a price....good thing is that the gains made from var are very keep able....
this is my first post ever on any forum i just had to write about this....ive been reading around and find the same answers over and over "var is for girls" var shouldn't be run without test"
yeah we know already test will keep lbido going and will gain more, but still they aren't keepable gains.... I've done 2 test only cycles and a winny cycle with proper pct on all and i barely kept any gains since its all water.....

plus ive seen girls do var and its not a " girls steroid" lol it makes them too manly looking

man i dunno about some of this advice out there it seems a little wack sometimes.... huge muscle heads that think if it isn't a true cycle of a bunch of stuff with test then it sucks

people have different goals and not everyone wants to bee  a muscle head,,,,,I'm 180 5'11 a lllll muscle and i think its a ll good I'm trying to help out people who want real advice from someone who really used var only


----------



## Genetic Freak

I used genuine pharma Anavar 25mg/day 34 years ago... Used it for PL'ing and boxing, strength and aggression was optimal, hypertrophic gains were acceptable.....


----------



## patricktimon

Hello Guido

I'm running Anavar 30mg + 2tablets proviron and t3 at 50 mcg. Would u advice me to run test as well? the problem I don't like test cause it always blow me up and I start adding a lot of weight. I'm a boxer so I  have to maintain same weight or even little loose more for cardio reason.
I'm at the moment 13% body fat. My muscle mass is over for my height, I need to get leaner and loose little muscles as well 4 kg of fat. IK need to maintain my strength.
I have used some test and sustanon before but I haven't done any PCT after. I won't lie to u my test hormone is low.
What's your advice? 
best
P


----------



## NeighborMike

Test should always be the base of everything you use. If test blows you up then just use smaller dosses
If youre a boxer and 13% bf you can get in much better shape and shouldnt really have to worry about it


----------



## patricktimon

NeighborMike said:


> Test should always be the base of everything you use. If test blows you up then just use smaller dosses
> If youre a boxer and 13% bf you can get in much better shape and shouldnt really have to worry about it






Thx Mike for replying.
Would it be ok to use half dose of sustanon 250 which mean I only take the half doses 125mg and the second half in a week or 2?
would this still cause gyno or water retention?

would it help to increae back my libido?

or is it ok to run clomid with Anavar?


----------



## NeighborMike

What do you mean the 2nd dose in a week or two? Have you ever used steroids before? If so what is your experience with them


----------



## Genetic Freak

patricktimon said:


> Hello Guido
> 
> I'm running Anavar 30mg + 2tablets proviron and t3 at 50 mcg. Would u advice me to run test as well? the problem I don't like test cause it always blow me up and I start adding a lot of weight. I'm a boxer so I  have to maintain same weight or even little loose more for cardio reason.
> I'm at the moment 13% body fat. My muscle mass is over for my height, I need to get leaner and lose little muscles as well 4 kg of fat. IK need to maintain my strength.
> I have used some test and sustanon before but I haven't done any PCT after. I won't lie to u my test hormone is low.
> What's your advice?
> best
> P



It you use testosterone there is likelihood you will put on weight that could cause issues for your boxing... Unsure as to why you would choose to use proviron..?
Anavar could work well to avoid any muscle loss from the T-3, maybe take single dose pre-workout to minimise negative effects on your HPTA...


----------



## Mahammadtarek

Hey there, thanks for the great info. 
the same thing that the above guy did. Yeah it's stupid and I did it out of ignorance and I'm facing the exact same thing even after doing the pct that you mentioned now it's almost been a year. I feel a little improvement in my erection still not as hard but it's better. And I still get no morning erection. 

I would really appreciate all your assistance


----------



## Genetic Freak

Mahammadtarek said:


> Hey there, thanks for the great info.
> the same thing that the above guy did. Yeah it's stupid and I did it out of ignorance and I'm facing the exact same thing even after doing the pct that you mentioned now it's almost been a year. I feel a little improvement in my erection still not as hard but it's better. And I still get no morning erection.
> 
> I would really appreciate all your assistance



How old are you, what did you take, how much and for how long... Have you had blood tests..?


----------

